# Ahhh Hatteras



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Spent a week on the Outer Banks....could've stayed all summer if given the choice 
Hatteras Lighthouse B&W









A Nor'easter blew in Sunday eve, bringing temps down to 50 and 40 mph winds









And a not so happy daughter who just wanted to lay out in the sun...









But then the sun returned and fun days followed....









Under Sadie was the dreaded pelican carcass:yuck:



























The pups discovered the joy of Golfcarts....had to have daily drives!









Shar and Steph kayaking...









Found a small cemetery with headstones dating to 1832









Created a seagull ruckus or two...


















This was an attempt at a recreation...I have a B&W of Steph age 3 in the same pose


















Oden's Dock at the end of the day


















Whadd'ya mean "time to go home?? We ARE home!"









"I don't know Sade.....I'm kinda missing my Tempurpedic..."









"Can we take it home with us, Ma...huh, huh???









Thanks for lookin'! Hope you liked 'em


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like you all had a wonderful time! The Outer Banks are just gorgeous.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Looks like everyone had a great trip...... esp. the pups!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed all of those pictures...where exactly is that located? It reminds me of the Maritimes... Looks like you had a great, relaxing vacation - and I don't think a vacation is complete unless the dogs can come along


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is so jealous! she wants to go back to the magic place this fall again, but we're probably going to have to skip a year


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The picture of Oden's dock is fantastic, and of course the golden pictures! I would love to visit there someday; it seems so exotic from way down east in Maine.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like a great vacation was had by all!!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful time.....I haven't been to OBX in years, but remember what a beautiful place it is!!!!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Loved the pics! Bet you see "some" differences between the 3 yr. & 13 yr. pics of Steph! Where on the Outer Banks were you that the dogs could romp on the beach? Does Hatteras allow them? (I used to get to go to Wrightsville Beach every summer, but haven't been in a while - miss it!)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am green with envy. Great pictures...... I would love to vacation there.... esp with the puppers.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey Maribeth, loved looking at your holiday pics, they're great and looks like a superb place to go, Tom would have loved it there, specially with those girls of yours


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Funtastic pics !
Love the inquisitive faces on the turtle pic


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. Looks like a great place for a doggie vacation. I'm sure they had an absolute blast there on the beach.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks like a wonderful vacation and makes me remember all of our good times when we used to go to Duck! I love the Outer Banks. Are you gonna buy the girls a golf cart??????


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

FANTASTIC photos Maribeth!!!!

My gosh! I felt like I was right there with you guys!

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the one where the paw prints lead them into the water!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Haha, I was going to say the picture of Sadie rolling in the sand reminds me so much of Daisy ... and then you said she was rolling on a dreaded pelican carcass ... now it totally reminds me of Daisy 

So that was your daughter trying to tell you something


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like a great place to vacation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and looks like it was a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great shots MB, looks like a great time and after being there who would want to come home!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks to all for the sweet compliments....We were further down the island, away from Nags Head, Kitty Hawk....and the hustle bustle...in the Avon area.
There's a great Maritime forest we take the dogs through on walks also.

Dogs are allowed leashed on all the beaches except Southern Shores (north) both ocean and sound side. 

The 'recreation' pics of Steph turned out much better than expected....I have to get the toddler one of her blown up to put alongside this one. I'll share it with you all when I have it finished. My scanner is on the fritz right now.

I do love it here....the history, the ecology, the sea-sound and ocean side, the people are great, the food is awesome (I cooked my first 'steamer pot' )
I'll put a couple of 'pitches' in, too...the realty company is top notch.
www.outerbeaches.com

And my fav seafood shop...fun, fun folks
www.riskyb.com

There's sea turtle nests all through these dunes








Another of Oden's dock








Ana, a little golden girl we met...








And one more of my 'baby' girl, lol


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just the kind of vacation I enjoy as well... I can see why you enjoyed it, as well as all the other 2 and 4 legged family members.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I KNEW it was Avon! That's where we go nearly every year. We missed the last 2, so this September will be Ike's first time at the Ocean. It was Heaven on earth for Sam. We've stayed Ocean Side and Sound Side. The dogs are allowed on the beaches 24-7, any season. Nags Head and the other Northern Beaches have restrictions during the summer months. Love the OBX! 
If you haven't, you gotta try the Hatteras Chowder...YUM!

Great pics btw, nice camera!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I KNEW it was Avon! That's where we go nearly every year. We missed the last 2, so this September will be Ike's first time at the Ocean. It was Heaven on earth for Sam. We've stayed Ocean Side and Sound Side. The dogs are allowed on the beaches 24-7, any season. Nags Head and the other Northern Beaches have restrictions during the summer months. Love the OBX!
> 
> Great pics btw, nice camera!


When in September?! We're going back then as well :crossfing!
You sound as hooked on the OBX as I am, and Ike will just love it as much as Sam.
Have you ever caught the kite festival on Jockey's Ridge in Sept.? Wow


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like a fun day!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

moverking said:


> When in September?! We're going back then as well :crossfing!
> You sound as hooked on the OBX as I am, and Ike will just love it as much as Sam.
> Have you ever caught the kite festival on Jockey's Ridge in Sept.? Wow


We're heading there the week of September 12th as long as work doesn't sideline us. Yes, we visited the Kite Festival when we lived in Virginia Beach. It's just an hour or so drive from there to Kitty Hawk. We've been staying in Avon for probably 10+ years now. We started in Nags Head and worked our way south. The beaches are so much nicer, less crowded, and dog friendly. We've been staying Sound Side in the same rental for 5 years now. It's in the development next to Food Line with nice streets for walking and bike riding and a quick hop across the highway to the ocean. I want to try a week on the Island one year. Take the ferry over, stay in a bungalow, and bike or walk everywhere. I know Ike would love that.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Paula, we were going to do the ferry to Okracoke, but the seas were rough and high so we held off....
We'll probably go a little later in the month, not sure yet...
Don't forget to stop at the farm markets going in....yum.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> If you haven't, you gotta try the Hatteras Chowder...YUM!


I did...expecting a New England type chowder. I didn't like it as well....
There! That's the only negative thing I have to say about the OBX though, lol!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

moverking said:


> I did...expecting a New England type chowder. I didn't like it as well....
> There! That's the only negative thing I have to say about the OBX though, lol!


More for me then!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Super excellent pictures! Your babies (all of them) are beautiful!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

*sighs* i wish i was in Avon now! we love that little town. and the early morning walks on the beach are just a perfect way to start each day.

we stayed at EZ Times last time and i swear i'll never be able to pick another house. it's hugely expensive but we went off season (October) and used our $1,200 stimulus check to justify it (as in, well, yes it's $1,695 for the week, but it's *really* only $495 ... and the government told us to spend it, didn't they?) but it was so awesome i really am spoiled for any other.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the "virtual vacation"! Your pictures almost made me feel like I was there enjoying it with you all! :

Looks like a beautiful palce to visit...I will have to put it on my list!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahhhh yes.... very nice Maribeth. Glad everyone had a great time. It has been 6 or 7 years since we made it up that far... I have a renewed want to get up that way again!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. Looks everyone had a good time. Looking a these pictures makes Paco jealous.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you (or anyone else reading this thread) aware of any campgrounds in the area (preferably on the ocean)?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is so jealous, she wants to go back to the ocean. But she doesn't get to go with us this time. We leave for Topsail Island in 25 days. I can't wait. 

Those are gorgeous pictures and gives me a few ideas to try new things with my camera.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Fidele said:


> Are you (or anyone else reading this thread) aware of any campgrounds in the area (preferably on the ocean)?


Oh yes!
Here's some links:

http://www.hatterassands.com/

http://www.outer-banks.com/friscowoods/

http://www.camphatteras.com/

We've RV camped here, I like it best, although not quite oceanside, it's quiet, a little wooded, spacious....I can't do the 'slotted' campers side by side....

http://www.capewoods.com/

There's also primitive camping at Oregon Inlet...did that once too in a VW Westfalia camper.....till a Nor'easter blew in:no:


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much! When I did a google search I wasn't very successful - will bookmark them. While I prefer seclusion (like my favorite - Elkmont in the Smokies), I can live with "slotted" if it means I can easily access the beach & can also hook up (motorhome) for AC


----------

